# horse called penetangore from start to finsh



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

the horse is done most people have seen the 0-3 parts ,its just the last part that is new
it was a long project but I am happy with it
So from a cardboard lasered model to a 1/4 plywood full size model then to a full size 10.5 hand horse 
in wood laminated here she is






 horse part0





 horse part1





 horse part2





 part 3 shaping the horse





 part 4 horse completed


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Big 10-4 on the awesome!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

spectacular piece and fascinating process. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

finest kind...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Stan.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What an ambitious project. Great job and great job documenting the building of the project. This is a project I consider woodworking even tho a CNC was used, it was just for cutting the parts and the true woodworking was done by you and toiling for hours to accomplish. You have to have really been into it and showing the determination to complete it was overwhelming, Most people and myself included would have not even attempted such a venture. Fantastic Panetangore wins by a furlong.
Great job be proud,you deserve it.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. I love it. It is really amazing what people in this Forum manage to create.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job. Not only a great Craftsman but also a have to be very talented with a computer. Amazing Stan.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Terrific job. Having the patience and the know-how is beyond most people. Quite an accomplishment, Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for all the compliments, I enjoy the making of wood things ..birds ,turtles fish and now a full size horse
My wife's relatives say I am going to make a farm yard of animals ,well not sure about that but if I was in the country 
and had the time a cow and pig would be interesting


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks to everyone for the fine words, I enjoy wood things and have built many small animal projects
people are saying I will end up with a farm yard of life sized animals ,well it would be nice but my hands 
need a break and cnc milling or laser gives me that break , these machines are not hard on the hands


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We should get Woodman and Scottart together for a "Carveoff". Bet they would really turn out some really really cool stuff!!!

HJ


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a great one.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb workmanship and the documentation adds to the appreciation. Congratulations.

Look forward to future posts.


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

Just awesome. Beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*horse called penetangore*

she's out for the summer tied to my shop front gate


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't have to worry about me copying you. You are a very patient, diligent craftsperson.

HJ


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW what a great horse. Anyone driving past will think that you have a real horse in the yard


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Amazing piece, Stan! I'm very impressed.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanted people to think I have a horse, so far its drawn kids


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very realistic. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------

